# Safety jacket recommendation.



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

hey guys,

I just purchased a new safety jacket from Northern Tool. I just wanted to pass it on, as when I received it, I was extremely impressed with the quality of the product itself. It's super warm which allows me wear it in the truck, or just to throw it on and start sanding / shoveling or whatever.

I got it from them during their web sales monday after black friday. I'd actually pay full price for it next time, as it's that nice. Well worth the money.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200584923_200584923


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1680833 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I just purchased a new safety jacket from Northern Tool. I just wanted to pass it on, as when I received it, I was extremely impressed with the quality of the product itself. It's super warm which allows me wear it in the truck, or just to throw it on and start sanding / shoveling or whatever.
> 
> ...


But they don't come in adult sizes........ I use the Mesh Vest with reflective strips, cheap, effective and not bulky.

If you wanted to get fancy check this out,
http://www.niteize.com/product/LED-Sport-Vest.asp

I've seen a few runners with them on and they're pretty bright.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF;1680872 said:


> But they don't come in adult sizes.........


well, you better hope depends does.... as you're getting up there in age, my friend....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1681296 said:


> well, you better hope depends does.... as you're getting up there in age, my friend....


Bah ha ha, I'll use a beach towel if it comes to that....


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Dogplow Dodge;1680833 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I just purchased a new safety jacket from Northern Tool. I just wanted to pass it on, as when I received it, I was extremely impressed with the quality of the product itself.]


Been along time since I've heard of anyone being impressed with the quality of anything at Northern Tool.

Might have to check these coats out.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I normally don't buy much from them, but it was cyber monday, and I got a good deal. The jacket is lined with a hood in the collar (not lined). It's got an ANSI Class 3 reflective compliant striping that's supposedly certified for 25 washings. The exterior is "teflon" fabric protector coated, so it will shed water, and repel stains.....although not waterproof

I paid $29 for a $59 jacket because of the special.

I've only worn the jacket twice, but it's really warm and today it was hovering around the 24*F mark when I woke up and ventured out to sand a couple properties. It is a "wind breaker" so you do need insulated clothes underneath. I like it because when a drunk driver comes along, I'll be nice and bright to get run down by them with little effort


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

*I ordered my own.*

spent the money this year for some logo wear.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Chineau;1681852 said:


> spent the money this year for some logo wear.


Great idea ! Put my jacket on or near my stove in the morning to heat it all up before putting it on ! Do you get scorch marks on the bottom ?

Thanks Chineau !Thumbs Up


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Your welcome, given your thought process you may want to consider the ones that do up at the back with special sleeves and buckles.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

I got coats at the local farm and fleet store that are identical. Tinely or who ever makes the same coat. Extra warm, tons of pockes, and covers high on my neck. I took mine to my embroidery gal and had them done up nice with the company name also.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Chineau;1681961 said:


> Your welcome, given your thought process you may want to consider the ones that do up at the back with special sleeves and buckles.


I used to wear that years ago, but my doctor said I'm OK NOW....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1682232 said:


> I used to wear that years ago, but my doctor said I'm OK NOW....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF;1682238 said:


>


Yup.... I was about 9 years old at the time. They concluded that my mind altered from some drug that my mother took while in utero, most likely LSD. Also, seems as though she had stumbled upon a bottle of Monkey Butt Powder, and decided to wing it. Soon as I was born, she slathered me with the stuff to keep me from getting all itchy...

Well, 46 years later, I'm still not itchy...


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Dogplow Dodge;1682232 said:


> I used to wear that years ago, but my doctor said I'm OK NOW....


Glad to hear you are ok, stay warm what ever you chose to wear.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I wear two things. One just a Carhartt reflective vest that I put over my coat, and I also wear a high vis carhartt t shirt underneath, just in case I have my coat off when I shovel or something.


----------

